# Hocus Pocus Drinking Game!



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

OMG, I love it. It would be awesome to have a movie night with this, too.

Maybe for Walpurgisnacht! I hope to do a party next year but can't pull it off this year since I am having my knee replacement replaced on March 14. But, I COULD host a few friends and require witchy attire for a movie night in honor of Walpurgis and half way to Halloween!!!

LOVE IT! 

Have you ever had Madame Hooch's WItches Brew? It is awesome. I have not seen her around in forever, but her drink is awesome and so were her parties!!!

Would you share a jpg of this in a higher resolution?


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> OMG, I love it. It would be awesome to have a movie night with this, too.
> 
> Maybe for Walpurgisnacht! I hope to do a party next year but can't pull it off this year since I am having my knee replacement replaced on March 14. But, I COULD host a few friends and require witchy attire for a movie night in honor of Walpurgis and half way to Halloween!!!
> 
> ...


I never have had that Witches Brew what is it exactly? 

Here's a link to a bigger picture: Higher Res Image


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

I will have to look for it for you. If I don't get to it in the next few days it will be about a month. I am having surgery on Monday so may not find it before then and not sure I can find it on here easily.

It is made with tequila, triple sec, blue curaco and I think ginger ale or sprite. There may be something else, too. I will find it. It is always a big HIT!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

printersdevil said:


> I will have to look for it for you. If I don't get to it in the next few days it will be about a month. I am having surgery on Monday so may not find it before then and not sure I can find it on here easily.
> 
> It is made with tequila, triple sec, blue curaco and I think ginger ale or sprite. There may be something else, too. I will find it. It is always a big HIT!


Oooh that already sounds good! No rush I'm just curious about it!


----------



## RondaLee (Sep 26, 2016)

This sounds like a very fun thing to do.


----------

